# I want a 170 Montauk - Change my mind?



## JPatCourtney (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm coveting a skiff with a deep v, 115 merc, 12" draft and no poling platform. Have I lost my way?

My current skiff is a Ankona Native 17, I love it. If I trailer to the right launch, I can get to every corner of Biscayne Bay on almost any day of the year. She floats in nothing, if it's too skinny for the boat I know it's too skinny for the fish. The native is also a workhorse and great all around platform. I pull crab pots, dip net for shrimp, fish bridges and cuts with the trolling motor, dive for lobster etc. 

What the Ankona doesn't do well is run comfortably in a big chop, safely sit at anchor (or spot lock) in 1-2+ ft seas, carry more than 2+ people, or "have seats" as my wife likes to say (I always remind her you don't need a seat to have a place to sit).

What that means is I almost never run the bay north/south, coming back in the afternoon is brutal on all but the calmest days. I almost never go to the nearshore reefs, at anchor a scary amount of water can get into the boat. I rarely take my wife and daughter out, because of the no seats and rough ride. I can't take out 2-3 friends because it's too much for the 40hp.

I've been looking at the Whaler 170 Montauk. I'm telling myself I could still fish most of the flats around here with a trolling motor, and have the added benefit of going offshore (nearshore), running around the bay more freely without having to trailer to far off launches, doing all the non-flats-fishing activities better than the Native can, and making my wife happy. 

The big thing I could no longer do is pole skinny bonefish flats or some of the everglades flats I go to. As much as I love this, it's probably just 10% of what I use the boat for.

What am I missing? 

Do I not appreciate all of the benefits of the Native?

Is the Montauk 170 going too far in the other direction?

Is all of this just mental gymnastics to justify getting a family boat that my family still won't join me on?

Anyways, I want a 170 Montauk - change my mind?


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Of all the other boats you can choose, why a Boston Whaler? Lots of other options that are more comfortable and family-friendly than your current boat. Most of them would be better fishing platforms than the Montauk as well. A flats boat in the 16-18' range would probably do well - Redfisher, Master Angler, Actioncraft all come to mind. You won't get as skinny as your Ankona, but you can shove it around with a pushpole for a little while if you want to.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

The Montauks, especially the older ones, are cool boats. As a general purpose small boat they are good BUT I think your fishing desires will not be happy with the Montauk.

As said above I think your best move is to a larger flats boat in the 18-19ish range.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Look up the Black Top Legend on YouTube


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't think the Montauk is what you are looking for. I have an older 17 montauk and it rides like crap when its in 2 ft chop. There are better boats you could choose from than a 17 montauk to accomplish what you want to do.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

JPatCourtney said:


> I'm coveting a skiff with a deep v, 115 merc, 12" draft and no poling platform. Have I lost my way?
> STUFF DELETED
> Anyways, I want a 170 Montauk - change my mind?


There are skiffs that will run much shallower and handle chop much better and get better performance and economy from a 90 hp motor than the Montauk 170 will get witha 115. Take a look at a Panga 18 or 20.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

No inshore boat is going to ride well in a 2’ chop, so go ahead and throw that idea out. 
I concur with the Master Angler or Hewes idea. It will provide for more comfort, but still allow you to fish pretty skinny. I have run the newer Montauks withthe 90 Command Thrust. It tops out at 39 with the Bimini top up and takes chop surprisingly well. Its really lacks storage space and you still won’t be able to fish with more than one other person. Even something like a key west 15 or 17 would be a better option.


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Is your Native 17 a tiller model? If so and you decide to sell please let me know.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Montauks have zero storage (I hate stepping over shit all day), and are very loud on hook or tm.
If you are going to nearshore stuff (or anywhere over 6’ deep) a livewell loaded with pilch makes it much more enjoyable, not sure that’s even possible in a montauk.
A poling platform is never a drawback (unless fitting under low bridges), good for holding rods out of way while soaking bait, and great for standing on whether on: pole, tm, or hook, it’s amazing how much more you will see from up there in deeper water.
You would be much better off with big flats boat.
Just my .002.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd do something like an Evo. It has some vee to the bottom, a little higher freeboard , would haul butt with a 115.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's a pic of my 17 Montauk that I recently sold. These are sturdy little beasts for sure, but in no way are they comfortable or have adequate seating for a day out with the family. This one's a bit unique because it's called the _Newport _and has side decks and an enclosed bow. Bow space is big enought to throw a small cooler and a few towels, not much more. Tight space walking between the console and the side of the hull.

The ride is HARD and WET...especially when someones thinks 2' is a "chop". They're great for water skiing, tubing, pulling up on a beach or sandbar and for being unsinkable. Make sure you shop hard becasue many of the older ones have water logged transoms or decks and the water is nearly impossible to get out once it's saturated.

Might want look at an older Hewes LT20 or one of the larger ActionCrafts. Good luck.


----------



## JPatCourtney (Feb 6, 2018)

coloradowalt said:


> Is your Native 17 a tiller model? If so and you decide to sell please let me know.


Ya it's a tiller. I'll let you know.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hewes Redfisher, Action Craft, Panga would all be better choices. I love the old Whalers, had a 13 for years just because, but they ride rough, wet and hull slap like a cheer squad. They also surprisingly draft a lot for what they are.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

My vote is Hewes redfisher or bonefisher. My dad had the redfisher back in the day and that is the only boat he regrets selling. We went skinny, bay, offshore but close running for cobia. Even my mom liked it! Good luck and let us know what you decide to get.


----------



## JPatCourtney (Feb 6, 2018)

Lots of good advice here. Sounds like I'm giving the montauk too much credit. I'd be giving up a lot to leave the Ankona and I'd want to make it up with a lot of new capabilities. 

I don't see many montauks around here, but they do seem like the go-to inshore/nearshore boat up north.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Like most of the classic hulls, built for light weight two cycles, so go with a modern sea worthy design.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Is a Maritime Skiff an option if your into the Boston Whaler?


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Have you thought about a Panga (19'), about an 8" draft. Good for flats and ocean and you can put at least 20 refugees or 1,500 kilos of coke in one without sinking.


----------



## WylanB (Jan 14, 2020)

I've owned the 170, 190, and now the 210 Montauk. Absolutely love them. Everything bad you read about them is from the pre-2018 hull design. The new hull design is phenomenal. A great all around boat for family and fishing. I don't think the quality can be beat for the price point.


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

I had an Egret 189. It was reasonably comfortable in a 2’ chop and dry. The boat would seat 2 comfortably behind the helm and one on the padded Yeti cooler in front of the console. Not an inexpensive boat, though.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Whalers resale stays high as well


----------



## sweetnut (Mar 19, 2019)

I second the Maritime skiff thought...if you're looking for something along the lines of the whaler. I have a 1690 Maritime up north, and by no means does it compare to the skiffs you guys are running...but it does have a 90 inch beam...extremely wide, handles a chop as well as any 16'9 boat would...no frills


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

Were you looking at a newer or older Montauk. The old ones slapped harder than my mom. The newer ones are more what you are looking for. I am not sure what your budget is but a bay boat and a pair of waders may be a better option than an older montauk. A lot of people are suggesting bigger skiff style boats like the evo or 10 weight. The problem is that those used are all double what a restored montauk costs.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

@Snakesurf, I think 1500 kilos might be a stretch, maybe 1000, you would need to pair that with a very large motor, and large gas tank.

The only advantage I see with a Whaler is that resale value will be good. Lots of options out there, I think you money could better spent. Something similar to a Pathfinder 1900V might be a good option, pretty clean fishing platform, and can pull double duty with the fam. Its really a shame a lot builders are moving away from stuff under 20' that is not a shallow water technical boat. 

That Maritime skiff looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's my 18 foot action craft I have had this offshore in the Keys catching yellowtail soft ride in a chop and most importantly seats I just don't have it flipped up when I fish solo only when a buddy or the boss lady's on the boat. Runs in about 10 inches and is something you can pole fairly easy.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I will suggest a used Mako 17 for a good all around boat. It will fish shallow enough and has the freeboard and dead rise to be more comfortable in choppy conditions. 

Much better riding hull than the older style Montauk hull.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I had a 17 Montauk IMO the most versatile boat available. You can run it shallow enough for most purposes and then offshore. All boats are compromises, I think the Montauk 17 may be the best compromise boat out there.

I sold mine and bought a flats boat that’s great for running shallow, but that’s about it. Suits me, but there are days I think I should have kept it.

I fished three and four out of that boat many times.

The 19’s aren’t as common but that looks like a good size as well.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

I would nix the Whaler. For a long time I ran a Hewes LT20. While I loved the boat, the company left many things to be desired but that is another story. My LT20 was run in every condition imaginable (days I never should have been on the water, 6ft in Tampa Bay) and I took it dolphin fishing in the keys on multiple occasions. Fished kingfish in the spring and fall sometimes. Fished up to 4 people without hating it too bad and floated in about 13”. Could fit 3 very comfortably and had multiple storage compartments. It was awful to pole, but it could be done. The gunwales were built higher and it was super stable. They also made an LT 18. This I feel would be the best of both worlds. Although if you are going new take a look at the Beavertail Lightning another 20 footer. That would not disappoint.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm going to second what a lot of what the above have said. The Montauk is a tough, old-school little boat that does some stuff well. But it's not all that comfortable, and from what you've described, one thing it probably isn't going to be great for is fishing.

I had a Master Angler, which did a lot of what you are saying you want, but I would go one step further: If you want something more comfortable, the 22 Pathfinder is what you are looking for. My brother had one when I had my Maverick, and the PF drafted almost exactly the same (12-14") while having cushioned seats, storage, coolers, bait wells, a Bimini, and a 250 HP engine. Not the driest bay boat out there, but with a TM, it was a fishing machine inshore, on the patches and even offshore on a nice day. A pretty great all-round sport-utility of a boat. Ton of them around, too.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I was in a similar position. Owned a copperhead and decided to sell for a better riding skiff for the waters of Biscayne Bay. Got a HPX 18 and the ride difference is significant. It’s a great fishing platform with the trolling motor or pole and you don’t need anything shallower than an 18hpx for Biscayne Bay.

A similar skiff like this will allow you to keep the poling platform and benefits of skiff but provide a better ride.

Edit: I run from bayfront park to the ocean side keys most of the time which is usually way rougher than running from crandon.


----------



## JPatCourtney (Feb 6, 2018)

Great advice! I'm going to get out on some of the big water skiffs and flats boats. That might be all I need to run the beach and the bay north/south a lot more often. Many of the guides around here run the length of the bay out of Crandon almost every day.

Also any cushions at all will be a big improvement for the wife. No need to go crazy with lots of backrests just yet.


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

JPatCourtney said:


> I'm coveting a skiff with a deep v, 115 merc, 12" draft and no poling platform. Have I lost my way?
> 
> My current skiff is a Ankona Native 17, I love it. If I trailer to the right launch, I can get to every corner of Biscayne Bay on almost any day of the year. She floats in nothing, if it's too skinny for the boat I know it's too skinny for the fish. The native is also a workhorse and great all around platform. I pull crab pots, dip net for shrimp, fish bridges and cuts with the trolling motor, dive for lobster etc.
> 
> ...


I’d look into a Key West 17’. I currently also have a 17 Ankona Native and LOVE it for fishing the skinny water but for family trips with the wife and daughter we use our 22’ Triton....the Native is definitely a 2 person boat. I started with a 17’ KW in the mid 90’s and used it everywhere from the reefs in the Keys to offshore out of Ponce Inlet, to the 10,000 Islands. They are a great all around boat that has decent storage, live well, and handles a chop ok. Mine had a 115 Evinrude, drafted about 11”, and was a rocket ship....45 mph. They work just fine with a 90hp though. The other great thing about them is the resale is very good because they are such a versatile boat.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jan 28, 2021)

JPatCourtney said:


> I'm coveting a skiff with a deep v, 115 merc, 12" draft and no poling platform. Have I lost my way?
> 
> My current skiff is a Ankona Native 17, I love it. If I trailer to the right launch, I can get to every corner of Biscayne Bay on almost any day of the year. She floats in nothing, if it's too skinny for the boat I know it's too skinny for the fish. The native is also a workhorse and great all around platform. I pull crab pots, dip net for shrimp, fish bridges and cuts with the trolling motor, dive for lobster etc.
> 
> ...


Stevo, 

I owned a Montauk, and a Dauntless before that. Boston Whaler makes a solid beautiful boat. Also, they are tremendous in terms of resale, there are ALWAYS people looking for them. The Montauk can really take a beating in terms of seas and is a fairly dry (not completely!) ride. (By the way I had the 19 not the 17, but whatever..same boat.)

I went in the OPPOSITE direction you did. I sold the Montauk and bought two used boats - one is a SeaBorn FX22 and the other is a Maverick HPX-s. I will not say anything bad about Whalers. They are awesome boats, but they are NOT designed by and purely for fishermen in my opinion. Still a good fishing platform, but not "purely" a fishing vehicle. The proof??? My wife went berserk when I sold it because she loved "cruising" in the Whaler at night with a glass of wine. Thats again not a bad thing. If your wife "likes to cruise around in your boat" that means its a pretty cool boat. However, I only care about fishing and the SeaBorn is completely designed for fishing even though the quality of the build is not as good as Whaler. The Maverick on the other hand is flawless and is basically the sexiest little thing I have hand my hands on since i was in my 20's. I love em both. But if I go out to the pole shed in winter to fantasize about fishing and fondle equipment, I will climb in the Maverick. 

These conversations are like talking about cars....everyone has their favorites and tastes change over time. Bottom line....GO FOR IT. If you decide you don't like the Montauk - it will sell in about 15 seconds. Good luck finding one used - up here in Wisconsin they last on line about 10 minutes. Extremely popular all over the state.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

here are some pics of an older 16'7' whaler that I redid I added storage to the back, it rides great and dry, however I agree that there are many better fishing boats available


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

here are a couple of before pics


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Another vote for the Maritime skiff or a panga..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

kamy329 said:


> View attachment 172956
> View attachment 172957
> View attachment 172958
> 
> here are some pics of an older 16'7' whaler that I redid I added storage to the back, it rides great and dry, however I agree that there are many better fishing boats available


You did a great job. I love that boat!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Miami area?

Based on your post the first thing that jumped into my mind was an old Classic Mako 17. 

Only challenge there would be finding one that has been taken care of.

My in-laws have both a classic 261 and 17. Those 17s are very capable and were very popular in South Florida.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You did a great job. I love that boat!


thank you


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jan 28, 2021)

kamy329 said:


> View attachment 172956
> View attachment 172957
> View attachment 172958
> 
> here are some pics of an older 16'7' whaler that I redid I added storage to the back, it rides great and dry, however I agree that there are many better fishing boats available


That is a BEAUTFUL boat.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jan 28, 2021)

kamy329 said:


> View attachment 172956
> View attachment 172957
> View attachment 172958
> 
> here are some pics of an older 16'7' whaler that I redid I added storage to the back, it rides great and dry, however I agree that there are many better fishing boats available


If I was driving down the road and saw that boat in someones driveway for sale I would turn around and probably buy it even though I don't need it. That looks awesome.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

Uncle Rico said:


> That is a BEAUTFUL boat.


thank you


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Before I went back to a boat that drafts and requires as much to get up in as the Montauk I would go back to a 22 Auqasport, owned them both. Have to be careful that you get a good one, but they run shallow, get up in no more water than the Whaler, do all you want and easily fish 4 people with ample space and storeage. A 150 is all the power you need and operates the boat nicely. If you can find one a Robin 22 is popped off the same hull only with a full transom. If you look you can find a Robin 24 which is a great boat that runs scary shallows with tons of room (old T-Craft). 
You could keep your current skiff and find an old 222, not a "flatback" and redo it to fit you exactly. 
My twist? Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Hewes Redfisher, Action Craft, Panga would all be better choices. I love the old Whalers, had a 13 for years just because, but they ride rough, wet and hull slap like a cheer squad. They also surprisingly draft a lot for what they are.


And slide like a frisbee in a hard turn.


----------

